# Home now and taking it easy



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Home now and it's weird processing a heart attack, knowing that's what took my real father. It hit him and he was dead before he hit the floor..
I thought cancer was hard to process.. Doesn't mean I will go like that but it changes things I took for granted..

It does mean the end of me flying. Which I love but even with cancer thought I could return to,but heart attacks, no..

I didn't think about it much at the hospital,so busy with tests,but now home where it's quiet,I can't seem to sit still..

Hospital social worker came in and talked to me and told me I would experience this feeling,I really didn't think I would but ,I am..
She said counceling is available and I may do that later to help process it all.
right now just glad to be home..

Love you all..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

A couple people asked me to describe symptoms. What I felt, it could help others..
I posted on FB but will copy here..

I can tell you it's not what you think it will be, not even close.

head ache,nausea, shortness of breath,hot and cold..but then I am dealing with pneumonia... chest pain some but not what you'd think,I thought it was bad heartburn,which I rarely get.. Felt like the flu and too much pizza..

I really thought it was my pneumonia. but different as I couldn't breathe,not like any asthma attack either,,just very different.. Big difference,so weak,I could barely walk and dizzy, just really wierd..my vision was off ,everything looked really wierd.

Passed out trying to get into the ER..my legs just wouldn't work.
That's was the weirdest thing,I felt like I couldn't move, hardly walk, not much motor control.. it's hard to describe, everything was just sooo "off".
I tried to call 911 and I couldn't even manage to push the buttons,Al had to do it.. I could barely talk, like I had no control at all.. could barely talk, hard to understand what was being asked of me...
in and out of consciousness.
One minute I was barely there and others,I'd come out of it a bit,then confused and zoning out.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

My goodness Michelle! I was away from SM for a few days and shocked to read this, I'm so glad that you are with us and able to write! I keep you in my prayers! Feel better soon!

:heart:Sandy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad your home Michelle, we just never know what's around the corner. I live by trusting in God and one day at a time, sometimes one minute at a time. Your in my prayers:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw that you posted from home. Thanks for sharing the symptoms you had. Very scary and as they say, it's not the big pain in the chest that most men have. I do remember Rosie O'Donnell talking at length about hers. She said she was tired...more tired then she ever felt in her life. Chills, hot and throwing up the night before. I hope that your descriptions may help someone else get to the hospital quickly. Also important to tell the ER you think you're having a heart attack at triage. They get you in right away instead of waiting for hours.
After a crisis like that, when it's over that's when it really hits you. Everything...the close call, the fear, your mortality, the what ifs. The good thing is that it was minor and you came out the other end of it and can now get monitored and treated. If you can see if you can avail yourself of help from the social worker. It helps to talk about it with someone who knows. 
You and Al get some much needed rest. Snuggle (tho if Al has the flu then from afar) and I know that being in your home with Al and the fluffs is the best medicine. Do not overdo!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm happy you are home Michelle and that you can just take it easy. Luckily there are people to talk to. I mean no one knows how to process these things, it's good to have those resources to help. Take care from Jodi and me.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I'm so very glad you're home! Thank you for sharing the symptoms.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad you're home. The symptoms sound unlike most of what I thought it would feel like. Glad you shared. I hope you feel better soon. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So glad to hear you're home. Take it easy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad you are home. Make sure you take it easy. I am sure they will recommend some physical and occupational therapy. If you can take advantage of it, it will really help.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Michelle, that sounds so scary! I'm so glad to see this post from you as I just read the other one. So happy you're home now. Take good care & I'll keep you on my prayer list.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle,
After seeing the other thread I, too am so glad to see you are home and recovering. 
So scary! 
Thanks for sharing the symptoms with us... I was sure there would be extreme chest pain.
Scary that it can seem like other symptoms. 
Big hugs and lots of Prayers for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking up on you Michelle. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How are you doing today Michelle?


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Glad you're home and resting. I'm going through the emotions after a heart attack/stoke with my Dad right now. Take advantage of any counseling offered. My dad fights it saying he doesn't need it. But he does. Thank you posting your symptoms. Be well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That sounds so scary. I too thank you for sharing the symptoms so that we are all aware. I'm so glad you're home, resting and recovering. I'm sure puppy cuddles are just what the doctor ordered. Take care of yourself and take it easy :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's scary when you really don't know what the symptoms are or when you do they get ignored by the people who are supposed to know.
I wasn't going to go in again,wait and get blown off by ER again..
Al made me go to the ER and not the the VA ER but civilian this time.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Michelle,
I hope you and Al are having a better day!
Hugs and Prayers


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

It's scary when the people who are supposed to know ignore you! I'm so glad your Al made you somewhere else-- Your guardian angel!


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

My mom passed away suddenly in May, one week after her 59th birthday from a massive heartattack. You're right.. it's never what you think it is, for females anyway.

She and I had pizza on Friday and she got, what she thought was, heart burn on and off Friday night and Saturday.. she passed away Saturday night. She was getting sick because her "heart burn" was so bad it was making her nauseous. She stood up to go back to bed and fell over. Gone immediately. 

I'm glad you're okay, hearts are scary things. They're sneaky and it doesn't matter how healthy you are or aren't, it seems. If it wants to spaz out on you, it'll do it regardless.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

LittleOlivia said:


> My mom passed away suddenly in May, one week after her 59th birthday from a massive heartattack. You're right.. it's never what you think it is, for females anyway.
> 
> She and I had pizza on Friday and she got, what she thought was, heart burn on and off Friday night and Saturday.. she passed away Saturday night. She was getting sick because her "heart burn" was so bad it was making her nauseous. She stood up to go back to bed and fell over. Gone immediately.
> 
> I'm glad you're okay, hearts are scary things. They're sneaky and it doesn't matter how healthy you are or aren't, it seems. If it wants to spaz out on you, it'll do it regardless.


Sorry to hear about your Mom's passing; 59 is so young.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

wkomorow said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom's passing; 59 is so young.


Thank you, and yes.. very young. This May is going hard with her birthday, the anniversary of her death and mothers day all within a week of each other.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

LittleOlivia said:


> My mom passed away suddenly in May, one week after her 59th birthday from a massive heartattack. You're right.. it's never what you think it is, for females anyway.
> 
> She and I had pizza on Friday and she got, what she thought was, heart burn on and off Friday night and Saturday.. she passed away Saturday night. She was getting sick because her "heart burn" was so bad it was making her nauseous. She stood up to go back to bed and fell over. Gone immediately.
> 
> I'm glad you're okay, hearts are scary things. They're sneaky and it doesn't matter how healthy you are or aren't, it seems. If it wants to spaz out on you, it'll do it regardless.



Samantha, 
I'm sorry about your Mom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Samantha, I'm so sorry about your Mom.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Michelle, just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you. I'm not on FB anymore, but you can reach me here on messaging if you need or want to chat. Hope you are resting well and getting stronger. Big hugs.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Michelle, reading about what you went through sounds so scary, thanks for sharing the symptoms.

Please take care of yourself and take it easy! Sending lots of healing hugs!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LittleOlivia said:


> My mom passed away suddenly in May, one week after her 59th birthday from a massive heartattack. You're right.. it's never what you think it is, for females anyway.
> 
> She and I had pizza on Friday and she got, what she thought was, heart burn on and off Friday night and Saturday.. she passed away Saturday night. She was getting sick because her "heart burn" was so bad it was making her nauseous. She stood up to go back to bed and fell over. Gone immediately.
> 
> I'm glad you're okay, hearts are scary things. They're sneaky and it doesn't matter how healthy you are or aren't, it seems. If it wants to spaz out on you, it'll do it regardless.


Wow, she was so young. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone.

Again Michelle, I hope you're feeling better as the days go on. Keep your head up, and as you know... there are lots of lovely people here at SP always willing to lend an ear


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

LittleOlivia said:


> My mom passed away suddenly in May, one week after her 59th birthday from a massive heartattack. You're right.. it's never what you think it is, for females anyway.
> 
> She and I had pizza on Friday and she got, what she thought was, heart burn on and off Friday night and Saturday.. she passed away Saturday night. She was getting sick because her "heart burn" was so bad it was making her nauseous. She stood up to go back to bed and fell over. Gone immediately.
> 
> I'm glad you're okay, hearts are scary things. They're sneaky and it doesn't matter how healthy you are or aren't, it seems. If it wants to spaz out on you, it'll do it regardless.


That's kinda how mine was plus this flu and caughing..Boy I couldn't have been more wrong..

My dad passed at 50 from an MI, gone before he hit the floor..

They noticed an arrythmia issue, incomplete right bundle branch block Catecholaminergic polymorphic ventricular tachycardia in my stress test last month so they're testing for something called Sudden Arrhythmia Death Syndromes (SADS) since my family history have many who died in their early 50's from MI.

I always chalked it up to bad lifestyle since most in my family smoked,drank and didn't eat healthy..

This is hereditary so if your mom died from this or other family members,you should check it out..


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I've talked to my doctor about it but I'm only 28 years old so they don't want to run tests on me until I'm at least in my late 30s/40s. They say I'm too young for something like that to happen, but that they'll watch my levels more closely via blood work.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Samantha, I just want to encourage you to get a second opinion from a recommended cardiologist. My heart surgery was before I was 30 years old. My Dads first massive heart attack was when he was 40. Daddy passed away at 57. Genetics and age should never be so dismissed by a physician. You deserve to have a thorough evaluation and to have your concerns heard.

Thinking of you Michelle and hope you are getting stronger each day. Hugs.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

summergirl1973 said:


> Samantha, I just want to encourage you to get a second opinion from a recommended cardiologist. My heart surgery was before I was 30 years old. My Dads first massive heart attack was when he was 40. Daddy passed away at 57. Genetics and age should never be so dismissed by a physician. You deserve to have a thorough evaluation and to have your concerns heard.
> 
> Thinking of you Michelle and hope you are getting stronger each day. Hugs.


oh that's good to know, thank you. Maybe I will press it again when I go back to see him in a couple months


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle thinking of you tonight :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh, Michelle, I haven't been here for a couple of weeks and was shocked to read about your heart attack. I hope you'll be feeling stronger real soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I'm worried, haven't heard from you.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Praying for you Michelle --hope your feeling better!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get on as much,though I do leave my computer on and have pages open.. Starting to feel much better..I was soo tired and could barely lift anything or walk much and so out of breath..
It's taken a couple weeks to start to feel stronger, I'm so shocked it's taken that long.
Able to drive into town to the bank or quick errands,then I head home and sleep for a while.
It's been nice a few days so I've been walking around the yard and relaxing on the porch swing.

Went up to the shelter a couple times, helped with adoptions and kept an eye on the door when people came in..Felt good to get out..
Our fundraiser Fur Ball is on 20th so should be much better by then..

I have cardiac consults starting this week ,lots of testing over the next few weeks

Love all of you so much for being there for me.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Michelle, I do hope that you continue to feel better and please do not overdue. Glad to see that you are able to get a bit but please relax and take it easy as much as you can.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's good to hear from you Michelle and glad you are feeling much better. Just driving somewhere to do short errands does wonders. It's nice to get some fresh air too, take care! hugs from Jodi and me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you continue to improve. One step at a time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I'm still praying for you. One day at a time. I love you, rest and get strong, don't overdo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Michelle - I'm glad that you're starting to feel better. Slow and steady is the best thing. Hoping you have some good cardio docs working with you and they can figure what will make you feel the best. Enjoy spring as it comes and don't overdo anything. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Thinking of you tonight:wub:


----------

